# Hertfordshire Sunday Meet - 2nd February



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

How about Sunday 2nd February at 1:30pm at the same place as last time? (details below) Everyone welcome!

Also would be good to blast around the local countryside if it is dry out?

I hope this date is good for everyone.

Cheers,

Craig

Details:

Three Horseshoes 
Hooks Cross 
Watton at Stone 
Hertfordshire 
SG14 3RY

This is a big pub on the A602 that runs between the A1(M) Stevenage and the A10 in Hertford. It is dead easy to find, has loads of space for Cars and some good country road nearby!

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...,220615&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there mate 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sammers,

Well it's in my neck of the woods so I'll see if Bunny wants to go. At least on Sunday we can get to see each others car and go for a pootle in the daylight ;D

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Since it's a whole month away it has to be a probably at the moment. :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Bringing this back up to the top to remind people


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Let's hope it is a nice day on the 2nd, plan to do a mini cruise round the country lanes.

Craig


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Look forward to seeing everyone there.
mayur


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

maybe we should pack some coil packs to [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Well I have one spare coil pack, vagcom/laptop and tools to change it so we should be o.k!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

It's a firm booking in the diary now - Bunny and I will be there ;D

Moley.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

OMG not another TT meet : bit too early to confirm but if nothing else gets in the way ...... hope to be there.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will bring nappies for the little'un ! [smiley=kid.gif]

(Where was this thread yesterday when I wanted it ?)


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

open your eyes Jon  [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its past your bed time sunny !

Your stickers are ready, will collect them tomorrow and post them.

Send me your home address Phil .

Should know how mant Drachma s too !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

YEY! whats your mob number.
Ive only just finished work


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Check IM mate ! No numbers in public !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

whats IM,? remember im c**p with computers [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Stupid boy ! [smiley=dunce2.gif]

Reminds me of Dads army !

Captain Manwaring "Dont tell him your name* Pike*!"

[smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Back to the top....

Will try and plan a small drive round the country lanes if anyone is up for it fro when we leave to pub.

Craig


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I'm going to try and make it, but need to know if kids are welcome.

Is anyone else bringing their little darlings.

BeasTTy


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Not good news..

Children under 14 welcome but not on Sundays! How rubbish is that! Not my rules, just phoned the pub to ask.

Can't they sit in the car? (Joke)


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

thats against your ''human rights''  :-X


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

> Can't they sit in the car? (Joke)


Sammers
You offering to put them up in yours, take out KFC and all

Plan B me thinks


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Haven't done a meeting for sometime and hoped to make this one........I'm now b?!*dy working again


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

have you had the jabba treatment yet mate?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Weds 5th and its Forge Revo you dolly ! ;D

Hey and what happened to your promise of a bed then on Saturday night ? ???


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Weds 5th and its Forge Revo you dolly ! ;D
> 
> Hey and what happened to your promise of a bed then on Saturday night ? Â ???


 i was talking to mark j you penguin. he was supposed to be having the jabba treatment in january sometime.
sat is sorted check V's Essex meet [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Must be your funny accent ! :-[ Sorry Mark !


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well, the weather forecast looks reasonable for Sunday, so Bunny and I are still up for this. Is everyone else?

Craig, perhaps you could post on Sunday morning with the okay or nay on the conditions.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Considering the 'no under-14s' rule (hope that doesnt count TT-owners too!! ), how many people are still going?

Shash.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

im still going if the roads aren't blocked :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm staying with young pgTT ( now don't start !) we are just good friends :-[ so will be drivng with him, thats providing the Essex do the day before (tomorrow) goes ok. Will be leaving Southampton for that one at the Crown nr Colchester, at 7 am !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

good evening sir, ready for a blast tommorow 8)


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Yep still up for it.

I intend to meet up with Phil and John in Royston before coming down to the pub, anyone else interested in a drive before hand providing the roads are o.k?

I will post on Sunday around 11am if I think that the conditions are not good enough.

Craig


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now , where did I put those snow chains ? [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i thought penguins were used to the snow  :


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Yep still up for it.
> 
> I intend to meet up with Phil and John in Royston before coming down to the pub, anyone else interested in a drive before hand providing the roads are o.k?
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig. We'll meet you at the pub.

It's raining down here this morning, so hopefully all the white stuff will have gone by tomorrow. The car's filthy though so will try and get a quick wash in first thing tomorrow (although you probably won't notice by the time we've driven up to the pub )

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yep it's still a goer as far as I'm concerned.

P.S. I'm gonna win the dirty car competition!


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I'll be at the pub but will meet you guys after lunch, say 2.30. The kids and I will be partaking in a Mickey Ds somewhere near by :-/.

Craig, will ring you for an update on timings. Just a thought but when you get there maybe you could ask the landlord for a lifting of the under 14 rule just this once ???

Cheers
BeasTTy

ps not going in for the dirty car comp as I actually managed to wash her today ;D


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Weather is looking fine here, see you all later.

Craig


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Sammers, Scotty, pgtt, Moley, TTotal

good to meet you guys today even though it was all to brief.

Paul thanks for sorting out the auto lock etc. It would be interestig to find out what those strange error codes are.

Jon, kids are busy putting 'stuff' in their newly aquired folders

Bunny - thanks for your help with Reena

Craig - Talk to you during the week about next week

pgtt - look forward to the meet at the Greek ;D

All the Best
Bob


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> pgtt - look forward to the meet at the Greek


What do you mean with this????


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

> What do you mean with this????


V
Nothing sinister my old china 
There was talk of a meet a Greek (Restaurant) thats all.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I knew it was nothing sinister, don't worry!!

But as a fellow Greek....I love Greek food and I would like to come to this restaurant too.

Where about is it then?


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

V
I was only at the meet a very short while (I had my kids with me and the pub had a strict No under 14 rule at the pub) and didn't catch all the details.

I am sure the others will entlighten the forum soon

Cheers
B


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nikerpopoulous,

The little rat has a restaurant within the family hotel that may do a Greek nite for us, , yet to be planned !.

Didnt know you liked Greek food ? ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice to meet you Bob, shame about your poor kiddies, why not move to a more friendly place ?

Cheers Craig for getting us all together again, a very nice frienldy gathering, with the odd view or two about clubs, mags, etc etc .

Hope young Katie's finger hasnt dropped off yet ScoTTy !

Nice to meet the new bunny and moley too ! Hope they are not makingh too much mess in the back of the TTC (Phew just think about the smell too !) and thanks for the 2nd hand lunch too Bunny!" xxx

See you all soon I hope, even warmer and lighter then ! John


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Craig, John, Paul, Katie, pgTT (Phil?) & Bob (& Kids),

Nice meet this afternoon. Bunny and I really enjoyed it.

Thanks for organising this Craig.

Glad you got home safely John - long weekend for you - I knew you'd like the Bunny & Moley (I think Katie did as well!). Have a good week in the south west.

Phil (pgTT), we still can't believe you look old enough to own a TT ;D Must come and sample your Dad's restaurant - Greek food is a must though - perhaps Lord V will indulge as well ;D

Katie, hope you're finger is okay - are you preparing the big law suit 

Paul, did you see my deliberate mistake - taking the 414 Hertford exit instead of the Harlow one - it gets me all the time :-[ Also, if you've got any digital pics of "Bunny", "Moley" and "The Penguin", please post - mine are all "analogue" and it takes me ages to finish the film and post it to the developers!

Bob, lovely kids you've got. Bunny says no problem with Reena - I hope she was okay, poor thing. It's a pity the pub wouldn't let kids in.

Anyway, hope everyone got home safely and look forward to the next meet.

Cheers.

Bunny & Moley.


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Just got back to Germany...

It was a nice and relaxed afternoon, see you all again soon. Different venue next time though that allows children.

Craig


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Craig - another nice meet and a bit warmer than last time even though their was snow lying around!

Moley - I assummed you was going somewhere else. I nearly caught up with a Black TTR and a Silver TTC (weren't they common at the meet! ) but I was about three cars back when I turned off.

I'll post piccies once I get home.

P.S. Kate wouldn't let me forget about the finger all evening and she still wouldn't let me suck it![smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL Scotty...apparently she knows that you are not a sucker!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you recall I was going to go for the dirtiest car competition but since the sun was shineing it got cleaned. I thought you might like to see the before and after!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

That was a very dirty botty!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

did you remember to clean the inside of your exhaust pipes  :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Of course I did but after the brief run in with the Evo, they were filled with deposits again


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i hope you taught the Evo a lesson how to drive : :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If you make this meeting in a closer location to Suffolk/Essex then I could join you next time.

Unless you all going down to Southend next month!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice pics as usual ScoTTy, glad you managed to get the event sponsors van in too !

This post sponsored by BENNETTS EXHAUSTS

"Bennetts - We Silence the Best !"


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

"Bunny", "Tux" & "Moley"

: :-X : :-X : :-X : :-X


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Someone must be able to make up a caption for this!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Doh!

I really should look in the events forum more often! This is even closer to me that Royston AND I was free!

Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John, can't figure out which one is his car!! :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Someone must be able to make up a caption for this!!


My God, cant believe nobody commenting on the Badgeorama'd grill !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"I'm sure I parked BETWEEN the lines" Must have had too many of those J2O's !


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i was looking at your pixie shoes :-X


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

"I can't believe my car's dirtier than that young lads!"

Or maybe (since his wearing the TT leather jacket) -"Does my bum look big in this?"

or

"I can levitate like David Blaine!"

or

"No, they're right the older grill does look better!"

;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> "Bunny", "Tux" & "Moley"
> 
> : :-X : :-X : :-X : :-X


Nice threesome!!  ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> "Bunny", "Tux" & "Moley"
> 
> : :-X : :-X : :-X : :-X


ScoTTy,

Just got back from Yeovil on an unexpected business visit.

Excellent pic. Notice Bunny has the pearl necklace and all - the things I have to do!!!

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Did you know that since Sunday , Tux has had a most embarrassing itch ! ( He said he "had " them both !   )

I gonna get him done !" That'll stop him bonking everything he meets . ;D

Anyone know a good Penguin Vet ? Suppose I could use the old 2 brick routine ? 

Moley have you checked ? Just cant imagine the results of either crossing a Penguin with a Mole ( Molguin or Penole?) or a Penguin with a Bunny ( Pengunny or Bunguin ?)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> i was looking at your pixie shoes :-X


Howdie Pardner, thems BOOOOts pal not shoes !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Are you sure the Pearl necklace was from Moley and not from Tux ? He swears blind he gave one to her ... :


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... and I thought it was bird shit on the bonnet 

... and Bunny has had her back turned away from Moley all week - I thought it was just the time of the month ;D I wonder what will develop in 9 months time - Ill be contacting the CSA for maintenance - start saving 

No, I definitely bought the pearls - I remember the pain opening my wallet - besides, they don't do them on the clairparts website ;D

Moley


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Tux has been a very naughty boy then!! And now he has to pay the consequences!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So Moley...are we now sort of relatives then ?

Kind of Zoolological In Laws ? ???


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure you guys don't need any encouragement but I thought you'd like this version of the pic for your wallets!!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... now I can see "The Penguin" has his arms around both Bunny and Moley - wait 'till I see him again [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]

Thanks for the enlargement Paul - I must get round to getting a sig pic - this would great as long as I can erase the one in the middle ;D

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Go on my son ! That's my boy !

 (Just look at the grin on Tux's face )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What worries me is that Tux is in the middle!! Normally...I would expect to see bunny in the middle!!

...very worried now...looks like Moley and Tux...are a bit closer that we expected!!  ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> What worries me is that Tux is in the middle!! Normally...I would expect to see bunny in the middle!!


So what do you know that I don't 



> ...very worried now...looks like Moley and Tux...are a bit closer that we expected!! Â  ;D


Luckily, a massive 150 miles apart ;D

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> ... now I can see "The Penguin" has his arms around both Bunny and Moley - wait 'till I see him again Â [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> Thanks for the enlargement Paul - I must get round to getting a sig pic - this would great as long as I can erase the one in the middle Â ;D
> 
> Moley


Martin, dont you just love the way Tux is leaning (thank goodness) towards that cute Bunny ! :-*
(No Vlastan thats enough )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

At least I now know who Bunny and Moley are!!


----------

